# Has anyone made a purchase from naturesgardencandles.com?



## PracticalDreamer (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello, I'm new to this forum and to the soap making biz (still waiting to make my first batch!), and was looking for some good sites for inexpensive fragrance oils. I'd love to be 100% natural and buy nothing but essential oils, but I'm afraid my budget will be busted in no time if I do that! 

Anyhow, I stumbled across this website called Nature's Garden (http://www.naturesgardencandles.com) and was wondering if anyone out there has given them a try? If so, what was your experience like? Thanks!

Christa

Edit: Oh durr, I just spotted the thread on this page about Nature's Garden, so now I feel like a broken record. Oh well. Besides this company, who would you recommend most for fragrance oils? Also, what's this I hear about all natural fragrance oils? I'd like to try those if they're considered "healthier" than synthetics. Where's the best place to buy those? Thanks to anyone/everyone who replies, I'm a total newbie as you can tell!


----------



## debsmad (Oct 8, 2009)

...


----------



## PracticalDreamer (Oct 8, 2009)

Ooh, thanks! I have heard good things about Peak as well, so I might just give them a try too.


----------



## TessC (Oct 8, 2009)

I really like the following FO suppliers:

Daystar
Southern Garden Scents
The Scent Works (not the cheapest FO's, but some absolutely exquisite ones there)
Wholesale Supplies Plus (they offer free shipping on their FOs, EO blends, and molds. Some of the FOs have been just "meh" but others have been great, the Scent Review Board is invaluable in sorting out which are good.)

A lot of people have praised Aroma Haven And Rustic Escentuals, but I personally haven't ordered from them yet. 

As for the FO's labeled natural, I have no idea. If they're just blends of EOs and resins and whatnot, you might come out cheaper to buy and blend your own.


----------



## Deda (Oct 9, 2009)

I love the candy-like scents from Natures Garden.  Their Candy Corn and Bubble Gum are my favorites.


----------

